# No map info on Uber Eats stacked orders



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The last two shifts I've driven for Uber Eats there's been zero map info on double and triple orders. Solo orders have the map info.

Most of my pings last night were for rideshare but I received around 5 Eats pings with double orders and 2 pings with triple orders and NONE of them had any pickup or destination points marked on the maps.

I'm not doing stacked Eats orders unless I have full map info.

Anyone here experiencing this issue?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

No but dd does the blank map all the time.

If you accept it because the $, it's always like 20 miles.

It's obviously an intentional ploy to dupe drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> No but dd does the blank map all the time.
> 
> If you accept it because the $, it's always like 20 miles.
> 
> It's obviously an intentional ploy to dupe drivers.


In most cases DD's map eventually shows the info although often times with only 4 seconds left. Also, it's an occasional thing with DD.

Eats stacked orders on the other hand has had NO map trip info for days.

I asked another Eats driver about it and he said the issue started last Friday on his app. For me it started Sunday.

According to Eats support no change in trip info policy has taken place, rather it's some kind of a glitch.

We shall see.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The last two shifts I've driven for Uber Eats there's been zero map info on double and triple orders. Solo orders have the map info.
> 
> Most of my pings last night were for rideshare but I received around 5 Eats pings with double orders and 2 pings with triple orders and NONE of them had any pickup or destination points marked on the maps.
> 
> ...


Is UE showing you the ping perhaps as Trip Radar? No maps on trip radar.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve had a couple with no maps. My guess is they hide the really bad trips that way. It’s too much of a coinsidence in my case - invariably, they were all long-distance and very low (my guess was the restaurant is close to the drop-off, but very far from my location; I’ve seen those a lot recently).


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Is UE showing you the ping perhaps as Trip Radar? No maps on trip radar.


These are regular pings not Trip Radar ones. The map is complete as far as showing cities and streets are concerned. What's missing are the figurines and dots that represent the restaurants and the drop-offs on the maps.

Solo order maps are operating normally. That's one of the puzzling things about this. It also rules out my phone and/or signal as culprits.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> No but dd does the blank map all the time.
> 
> If you accept it because the $, it's always like 20 miles.
> 
> It's obviously an intentional ploy to dupe drivers.


Precisely what happened to me just a few days ago on a double, I think I had posted about that somewhere. They had even lied about the mileage, "forgetting" the amount for the second trip which was much higher (plus the dead miles back!)
No "glitch" here, this type of stuff is programmed.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> Precisely what happened to me just a few days ago on a double, I think I had posted about that somewhere. They had even lied about the mileage, "forgetting" the amount for the second trip which was much higher (plus the dead miles back!)
> No "glitch" here, this type of stuff is programmed.


I always refused doubles because it only would show first leg of trip. Not going to fall for Uber trickery. Only did doubles as an additional ping add-on if it was decent.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I always refused doubles because it only would show first leg of trip. Not going to fall for Uber trickery. Only did doubles as an additional ping add-on if it was decent.


Exactly.

The only time I will consider it is if it's a high paying offer with low miles which is incredibly rare. Like a 6 mile "how bad could it be" situation.

Also, the only time I do not stop requests is when I hit my weird desolate area. I guess there are limited ants up there so it's always good for a unicorn.
Last week I hit a $25 5 mile pet store order, left requests on, then a $17 2 mile order popped up. Done deal. It's 2 miles. How bad could it be?


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The only time I will consider it is if it's a high paying offer with low miles which is incredibly rare. Like a 6 mile "how bad could it be" situation.
> 
> ...


Last night I accepted a $11, 1,5 miles GH order. A crappy add-on showed up, which I rejected, then a $20 , 9 miles (for *one *sub!) popped up and I accepted it. I wanted to first deliver offer #1 which was a nearby hotel but GH doesn't let you rearrange things so I had to go up the interstate 3 miles and back down to deliver it. The rest was mostly interstate too so the whole trip took me under 30 minutes.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

And to the UE map information? I have noticed recently that they are in fact hiding map information on Walmart and crappy stacked orders.
No doubt about it.

As an experiment I left early on a few of my shifts and accepted a total of 3 different Walmart orders just to see what was happening. I'm seeing crazy $35 8 mile orders so I figured I had to investigate.

Guess how that ended?

Yep, out of 3, Walmart couldn't fill a single order and could not quote a time when the order would be ready. So that tells me that Uber is just running an endless loop of offers that continue to rise as each driver cancels, until the order is eventually filled. I mean how ****ing dumb is that?

Looks like the drivers are getting wise to that shit show.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ed Elivery said:


> Last night I accepted a $11, 1,5 miles GH order. A crappy add-on showed up, which I rejected, then a $20 , 9 miles (for *one *sub!) popped up and I accepted it. I wanted to first deliver offer #1 which was a nearby hotel but GH doesn't let you rearrange things so I had to go up the interstate 3 miles and back down to deliver it. The rest was mostly interstate too so the whole trip took me under 30 minutes.


One of the few positive things I can say about Doordash is that unlike GH and Eats, DD allows drivers to rearrange double orders if they so choose.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> One of the few positive things I can say about Doordash is that unlike GH and Eats, DD allows drivers to rearrange double orders if they so choose.


Hey @Nats121, I have never rearranged the delivery order. Mostly because I can't really be sure that I will be within the on time limits.
DD orders them not neccessarily by distance, but by deliver by time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ed Elivery said:


> Precisely what happened to me just a few days ago on a double, I think I had posted about that somewhere. They had even lied about the mileage, "forgetting" the amount for the second trip which was much higher (plus the dead miles back!)
> No "glitch" here, this type of stuff is programmed.


You also have to be alert for trip info "errors" with Uber pings. 

There have been times when the destination is only one mile away but Uber lists it as 10 miles away. In all likelihood the destination IS ten miles away but Uber included an incorrect address in the ping.

The other scenario is the destination listed is correct but the mileage listed is way less than the actual mileage.

Situations like this is yet another reason why it's important to know your markets.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Kept an eye out for stacked UE orders. Not one showed me a map. That’s no glitch. That’s intentional.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Hey @Nats121, I have never rearranged the delivery order. Mostly because I can't really be sure that I will be within the on time limits.
> DD orders them not neccessarily by distance, but by deliver by time.


The app is supposed to show the due times for each order in the upper right hand corner of the app.

There are times when productivity demands that I pick up or deliver the orders out of sequence. If I'm driving right by restaurant #2 I'll usually go there and see if my order is ready. If it's not ready and the wait will be long I'll go to restaurant #1.

The same applies to delivery sequence. Sometimes I'll deliver order #2 first. I try to make sure that I'm on time with both orders but once in a while I'm late but fortunately not late enough to get a contract violation. My on-time rating is consistently 95% or better so I must be doing something right.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's readily apparent that they all expect you to commit your time and resources for little to no compensation, and by the time your car is worn out they can hire someone else and wear their car out too.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Kept an eye out for stacked UE orders. Not one showed me a map. That’s no glitch. That’s intentional.


If this is another one of their "tests" to see what they can get away with they'll quickly discover it's backfiring on them when undelivered orders pile up at restaurants.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Kept an eye out for stacked UE orders. Not one showed me a map. That’s no glitch. That’s intentional.


I’m thinking it’s possible “trip radar” is glitching and perhaps that is why the map is not showing.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I’m thinking it’s possible “trip radar” is glitching and perhaps that is why the map is not showing.


This was on offers, not TR. AS IT IS, without the zoom DD has the mapssucked. But now not showing them at all - do they really think we’re more likely to accept, considering their constant bait and switch scheems?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This was on offers, not TR. AS IT IS, without the zoom DD has the mapssucked. But now not showing them at all - do they really think we’re more likely to accept, considering their constant bait and switch scheems?


I get that it is on offers. What I’m saying is that the offers screen is acting like TR by not showing maps. 😑 So maybe that’s the glitch.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

The worst is when they zoom the map out when offering a ride , however that’s my clue to decline ! Fool me once ……..


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I get that it is on offers. What I’m saying is that the offers screen is acting like TR by not showing maps. 😑 So maybe that’s the glitch.


It could be what you said but the fact that it's not happening with solo orders looks highly suspicious.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Emptynesst said:


> The worst is when they zoom the map out when offering a ride , however that’s my clue to decline ! Fool me once ……..


Uber occasionally engages in "mapflipping" as well. East becomes West, North becomes South, etc.

By coincidence it only seems to happen with orders that are going far away and/or going to places/addresses (pain in the ass apartment complexes or buildings) that are unpopular with drivers.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m sure at some point the map will just show a blue dot 🔵 on a completely white background. After all Uber likes to give as little information as possible…


----------



## rascal53 (Mar 29, 2017)

This started happening for me last friday. I took one stacked order because it showed the cross streets and city which wasn't too far. Of course that info was for the first drop off. The second one was 20 minutes away in a bad area that I never go. Trying to trick us? Not gonna work. Will never take a stacked order without a map ever again.


----------



## Drew435 (2 mo ago)

Same thing happened to me too and continuing since Veterans Day. They hide the map route to restaurants and drop locations. It’s intentional because they probably collect statistics about bad or inconvenient locations that drivers are ignoring and for such destinations Uber hides the route on the map. Shady methods by Uber…
This topic needs to be pinned on the top of the discussion list, something new from Uber that affects all drivers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

If a glitch benefits only one side, it’s not a glitch. UE showing the full amount of orders a week or so ago - THAT was a glitch. And was promptly “fixed”.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> If a glitch benefits only one side, it’s not a glitch. UE showing the full amount of orders a week or so ago - THAT was a glitch. And was promptly “fixed”.


I didn't notice that. How do you know this happened?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I didn't notice that. How do you know this happened?


We were discussing it here. For a day or two, UE showed the entire tip amount for trips. It was glorious. But fleeting - didn’t take them long to fix it, though I’m pretty sure NO ONE was complaining.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> NO ONE was complaining.


First time ever.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> We were discussing it here. For a day or two, UE showed the entire tip amount for trips. It was glorious. But fleeting - didn’t take them long to fix it, though I’m pretty sure NO ONE was complaining.


Got it.
I missed that it was for UE!


----------



## Drew435 (2 mo ago)

So it’s still doing this on stacked orders for the last 3 days so it’s a permanent thing now. More than that - you get ridiculous $5 orders for 11 miles and hidden route on the map. What’s the point in hiding for such order? Just BS.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> These are regular pings not Trip Radar ones. The map is complete as far as showing cities and streets are concerned. What's missing are the figurines and dots that represent the restaurants and the drop-offs on the maps.
> 
> Solo order maps are operating normally. That's one of the puzzling things about this. It also rules out my phone and/or signal as culprits.


I have experienced this issue exactly as described by OP since I started UberEats on September. I have noticed it not only on stacked orders (which I think means a multiple delivery request received at the same time) but also when an request is sent while on another delivery. Fortunately, for the latter they still provide the additional earning and additional distance info.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

bobbysocial said:


> I have experienced this issue exactly as described by OP since I started UberEats on September. I have noticed it not only on stacked orders (which I think means a multiple delivery request received at the same time) but also when an request is sent while on another delivery. Fortunately, for the latter they still provide the additional earning and additional distance info.


Uber has always hidden the map when sending pings to drivers who already have orders including double orders. It's for that very reason I won't accept offers without a map unless I have a good idea where it's going. This is another reason it's important to know your markets.

This latest map issue is a new development. Double order requests received at the same time have always had full map info (at least they were supposed to) but now they don't. Until it's fixed I'm gonna refuse all double orders that aren't short distance and have high payouts.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ditto. No map=decline. Period.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Ditto. No map=decline. Period.


For the last two days, and since the latest app "update" which thess geniuses were trying hard to get me to accept while on the road (I have my phone to only accept software updates while on wifi for a reason!) UE has shown ZERO map/itinerary for me.

All they show now is the restaurant and then an entirely idiotic intersection of two streets, which may work for NYC or SanFran, but is entirely irrelevant in rural areas.

Ah yes, there's also been very clearly some serious server-side slowdowns.

The results? I've made all of 4 deliveries for them (all during slow times) over the past two days... LOL.

Talk about shooting yourself in the foot...


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I've had this happen to me on single orders occasionally, I know my city very well and the streets, I check the total mileage and sometimes I take them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Still no maps. This “glitch” is no mistake. They fixed the full offer glitch _really_ fast, though I’m pretty sure no one complained.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Still no maps. This “glitch” is no mistake. They fixed the full offer glitch _really_ fast, though I’m pretty sure no one complained.


Still no map. The longer it goes on the less credibility the word "glitch" has for this issue.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Still no maps. This “glitch” is no mistake. They fixed the full offer glitch _really_ fast, though I’m pretty sure no one complained.


Apparently Australia is also suffering from this "glitch".


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Apparently Australia is also suffering from this "glitch".


I figured. It’s a terrible, horrible worldwide GLITCH that all the engineers are working on but just can’t solve. It’s The Rise of The Machines. Arnold should arrive any minute to kill the only engineer who would be able to solve it while he’s still a child. 😂


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I figured. It’s a terrible, horrible worldwide GLITCH that all the engineers are working on but just can’t solve. It’s The Rise of The Machines. Arnold should arrive any minute to kill the only engineer who would be able to solve it while he’s still a child. 😂


 I saw a screenshot on Youtube that showed Uber paid an incredible 59 cents for an order that was part of a double! I think the state was Florida.

I have to say I'm a little surprised because as bad as Uber is I didn't think they'd dare pay such an incredibly low amount.

Was that a "glitch" (your favorite word)? When I see things like that it's almost as if Uber is daring the govt to step in and regulate the gig companies. If I'm not mistaken NYC just passed a law requiring the companies to guarantee delivery drivers $23.80 per hour for engaged time.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Still not fixed. UE, WE SEE YOU! 🤪


----------



## The Justice League (1 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> The last two shifts I've driven for Uber Eats there's been zero map info on double and triple orders. Solo orders have the map info.
> 
> Most of my pings last night were for rideshare but I received around 5 Eats pings with double orders and 2 pings with triple orders and NONE of them had any pickup or destination points marked on the maps.
> 
> ...


Yes.

In Southern California.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Precisely what happened to me just a few days ago on a double, I think I had posted about that somewhere. They had even lied about the mileage, "forgetting" the amount for the second trip which was much higher (plus the dead miles back!)
> No "glitch" here, this type of stuff is programmed.


You guys are absolutely adorable. "Blank screen with no map?! Intentional!!!1!1!1 DD is gonna get us all!!1!1"

DD is not trying to get you. Their app is just pure trash. Sometimes the Google map integration doesn't successfully integrate into the app when an order pings. To fix this, you need to have an app killer installed on your phone (no, using task manager and closing door dash will not work) and you need to kill the dasherapp. Most app killers let you create shortcuts where you just tap 1 button and the app gets killed. Once you kill the dasher app and re-open it (you should see signing in and then starting on the red screen) and the map will pop back up.

You can do this when you receive a ping, I've gotten fash enough where I kill the app come back and there's a good 20 seconds still left on the ping. 

Also I have noticed, running Uber and DD together is a programming disaster. For whatever reason, the black map screen is more likely to occur when you have uber eats driver app running in the background. This is likely due to the fact that these two programs use similar functions of your phone.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Vernited said:


> You guys are absolutely adorable. "Blank screen with no map?! Intentional!!!1!1!1 DD is gonna get us all!!1!1"
> 
> DD is not trying to get you. Their app is just pure trash. Sometimes the Google map integration doesn't successfully integrate into the app when an order pings. To fix this, you need to have an app killer installed on your phone (no, using task manager and closing door dash will not work) and you need to kill the dasherapp. Most app killers let you create shortcuts where you just tap 1 button and the app gets killed. Once you kill the dasher app and re-open it (you should see signing in and then starting on the red screen) and the map will pop back up.
> 
> ...


What does DD have to do with this? No one reported not getting maps on DD! Only on UE stackers.

And I frequently run UE solo, so it’s not a compatibility issue.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> Uber occasionally engages in "mapflipping" as well. East becomes West, North becomes South, etc.


I hate that! I was on the western edge of where I want to go and I accepted an offer I thought was taking me back towards home. NOPE. It was farther west. It took me to a ghetto dropoff with an address not on GPS and a scammer trying to get free food. I think she did because the order was canceled after I handed her the food.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> You guys are absolutely adorable. "Blank screen with no map?! Intentional!!!1!1!1 DD is gonna get us all!!1!1"
> 
> DD is not trying to get you. Their app is just pure trash. Sometimes the Google map integration doesn't successfully integrate into the app when an order pings. To fix this, you need to have an app killer installed on your phone (no, using task manager and closing door dash will not work) and you need to kill the dasherapp. Most app killers let you create shortcuts where you just tap 1 button and the app gets killed. Once you kill the dasher app and re-open it (you should see signing in and then starting on the red screen) and the map will pop back up.
> 
> ...


1) As Missy noted, this has nothing to do with DD...
2) If you saw my ugly mug you wouldn't call me adorable.
3) Your idea of an app-killer is interesting but you're not mentioning which one you use, or even on what OS! 
For me, given that most of my accepted offers occur while driving, killing the app and re-signing in about 5-10 seconds would be simply impossible.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Can’t decide how I feel about “Missy”. I want to be offended, but it’s kinda hilarious if you knew what I look like. So I can’t stop laughing long enough to pout. 😂


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Pouting is not allowed here!
And feel free to call me Edweena, or Eduardo. LOL.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Pouting is not allowed here!
> And feel free to call me Edweena, or Eduardo. LOL.


I’ve spent my entire life avoiding pout lines. Laugh lines, I find, are so much more attractive.

I don’t force names; it will come to me (like “Sensei” for Seamus. Like I assume “Missy” came to you.

I just thought it’s really funny. 😁


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’ve spent my entire life avoiding pout lines. Laugh lines, I find, are so much more attractive.
> 
> I don’t force names; it will come to me (like “Sensei” for Seamus. Like I assume “Missy” came to you.
> 
> I just thought it’s really funny. 😁


What can I say? I'm just a totally hilarious guy.
Yup, Missy just came naturally to me, and to be frank I think it's so much classier than "Girlie"!
I like Duchess too, so don't be surprised if it pops in...

The really nice thing about you (well, one of them) is that I'm pretty sure you're one of the LMNOPQ crowd.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> What can I say? I'm just a totally hilarious guy.
> Yup, Missy just came naturally to me, and to be frank I think it's so much classier than "Girlie"!
> I like Duchess too, so don't be surprised if it pops in...
> 
> The really nice thing about you (well, one of them) is that I'm pretty sure you're one of the LMNOPQ crowd.


Yup. I’m assexual. I want none of that nonsense anymore. 😂 

Not sure Alphabet City would want us though. But I’d likely not qualify anyway. I’m heterosexually assexual. 🤪


----------



## rascal53 (Mar 29, 2017)

The "glitch" has been fixed!! Thanks for listening Uber


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rascal53 said:


> The "glitch" has been fixed!! Thanks for listening Uber


Unless you're being sarcastic why would you thank Uber for restoring the maps. They never should have taken them away in the first place.

Uber returned the maps because taking away the maps was backfiring. More and more drivers were refusing to accept double orders.

Uber didn't need to "listen" to the drivers. They were very well aware that taking away the maps would piss off the drivers.


----------

